# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ndikimi i demokracisë në kriminalitet, pozitiv apo negativ?

## Hyj-Njeriu

Mora shkas nga kjo 'cmenduri amerikane':

The United States has the highest documented incarceration rate  and total prison population  in the world and by far the highest figures among democratic, developed nations: in 2006, *750 out of every 100,000 Americans* were jailed during the year....

Pra 750 amerikane ne cdo 100 mije shohin burgun me sy cdo vit...
Nese shqiptaret e shqiperise llogariten 4 milione dhe ne kemi nivelin amerikan i bie 30 mije shqiptare neper burgje....

Shoqeria amerikane qe mbahet si shoqeria me demokratike ne bote, si ka mundesi qe ka nje nivel kaq te tmerrshem krimesh,pasi edhe ne statistikat per vrasje ne cdo 100 mije banore amerika mbante vendin e 2-te ne bote pas Rusise?

Mendoni se demokracia nxit direkt apo indirekt kriminalitetin apo mendoni se demokracia e ul kriminalitetin e nje shoqerie?

----------


## xfiles

Ndikimi i demokracise ne kriminalitet, eshte negativ,
Kam pikepamje ekstreme ne lidhje me krimin, vrasje=burgim te perjetshem,
vjedhje=20 vjet burg(sa per nje vrasje tani)
leqe ligji ne demokraci me zor zbatohet, gjoja per hir te te drejtave te njeriut.
Duhet diktature me krimin.
A kishte kaq krime ne diktature? Vetem kete te mire kishte ai sistem, nuk kishte gangsterra se 
gangsterr ishte shteti.

----------


## SaS

varet se si menaxhohet kjo demokraci !!!edhe ne vendet skandinave demokraci eshte por ama jane me pak banore plus qe me thene te drejten mua me ngjan sikur funksionon me mire demokracia !!! e kam fjalen per suedi danimarke norvegji !!! nuk e di sa i sakte jam por kshu me ngjan mua !!!

----------


## Qyfyre

Amerika ka shume imigrante dhe shume prej tyre jane dhe shtresat me te ulete ne vendet e tyre. Gjithashtu miliona jane ilegale. Nje pjese e mire e ketyre shtresave sigurisht qe ngrene kriminalitetin.

Pastaj dhe shumellojshemria e popullit shton numrin e krimeve raciste.

----------


## xfiles

> varet se si menaxhohet kjo demokraci !!!edhe ne vendet skandinave demokraci eshte por ama jane me pak banore plus qe me thene te drejten mua me ngjan sikur funksionon me mire demokracia !!! e kam fjalen per suedi danimarke norvegji !!! nuk e di sa i sakte jam por kshu me ngjan mua !!!


ata jane bote me vete, e kane ne gjak demokracine, thjeshtesine.
Ata eshte me mire te mos i marrim parasysh kur flasim per njerezimin, sepse jane ajka e shoqerise njerezore.

----------


## SaS

> ata jane bote me vete, e kane ne gjak demokracine, thjeshtesine.
> Ata eshte me mire te mos i marrim parasysh kur flasim per njerezimin, sepse jane ajka e shoqerise njerezore.


prandaj mora ato vende si shembuj !!! por jane edhe disa arsye te tjera qe sic e shpjegoi parafolesi para teje xfiles !!! ka te bejne edhe emigrantet kushtet e jeteses banoret sa milion jane ne nje vend !!! rracat e ndryshme !!! etj etj !!! pra nje ser faktoresh !!!megjithate ka edhe efekt pozitiv edhe efekt negativ demokracioa per krimet !!!

----------


## proscriptor

amerikanet kur shifen ne teresi si popull jane pa konstrukt moral, pikerisht sepse jane rremuje biologjike dhe vijn nga te kaluara te ndryshme kulturore-biologjike. "historia e perbashket" e tyre eshte minimale, pranej lindi atje levizja e njohur e fondamentalizmit, sepse duke ndi mungesen e shpirtit kombetar jane bo telef me e kompensu me moral fetar, gjo qe eshte shume e veshtire me nji vend qe eshte ngrit per arsye kolonie ekonomike me ndermarrje dhe kontrata, ne baze te idealit te parase. dmth jane rremuje ne pergjithesi. shumicen e zbulusve, te shpikesve etj dhe arritjeve shkencore i kane prej importi nga evropa dhe evropianet. e vetmja gje qe ecen mire ne amerike eshte bursa  :perqeshje:  - dhe kur kjo s'ecen mire, bejne lufte ose vrasin veten.

----------


## INFINITY©

Fakti qe kam rreth 9 vjet qe po jetoj ne USA me ka bere qe te jem pjese e jetes amerikane dhe t'i shoh nga afer keto fenomene. Duhet te kuptojme dicka qe Amerika eshte vendi me heterogjen qe mund te gjesh ne cdo aspekt: shoqeror, ekonomik, shkollor, racist, etj.......etj..... Ketu ke si shkencetaret me te mire ne bote, ashtu edhe me analfabetet e botes, apo njerez qe akoma jetojne ne amish communities si ne kohen e President Lincoln. Ketu ke si billioneret me te medhenj te botes, ashtu edhe amerikane qe kane lindur ketu dhe jane ne public aid, pra me ndihme nga shteti, dhe jetojne akoma ne projects, ose apartamente qe paguhen nga shteti. Po ashtu edhe emigrantet nuk ndihmojne sepse jo te gjithe vijne ne kete vend per nje jete me te mire. Pra me kete doja te thoja qe krimet ketu ndodhin per shkaqe nga me te ndryshmet. Fatkeqesia e ligjeve dhe e demokracise amerikane eshte se mund te gjesh shume te meta dhe boshlleqe ne keto ligje, gje qe avokatet dhe amerikanet ketu dine shume mire t'i perdorin ne avantazh te tyre. Ne Chicago psh ishte nje ngjarje kur mamaja mbyti tre femijet e saj ne vaske me uje, 4,2,1 vjec, shkoi i vuri zjarren aneksit dhe po rrinte po pinte cigare ne ballkon dhe policia u lajmerua nga komshinjet per punen e zjarrit. Kur shkoi ambulanca thjesht po kontrollonte se mos kishte ndonje njeri neper dhoma ta shpetonin nga zjarri kur gjeten femijet te mbytur ne vaske dhe e ema nuk u tha asgje. Kam ndodhur ne Emergency Room kur sollen gocen 3 vjec dhe nuk kishte gje me te dhimbshme te shikoje gjithe stafin ne ate ER te qante duke filluar qe nga doktoresha, nje vajze e re qe nuk mund te bente dote femije dhe kur po e shokonte ta kthente ne jete thoshte te lutem jeto se do te bej vajzen time. ufffffff......u zgjata kaq shume per te thene qe ajo mama tani eshte e lire, sepse avokatet e saj arriten te perdornin gjoja faktin qe kur ajo vrau femijet nuk ishte ne gjendje te sakte mendore dhe nuk e beri me paramendim. Ajo femer qe nuk mund t'i therras as "nene" duhej t'i pritej mishi me gersher sepse ajo jo vetem qe ishte tamam nga mendja sepse paramedics biseduan me ate dhe ajo ishte mese normal, por nuk nxirrte asnje pike loti. Po ashtu ketu kane njerez te cilet kane bere nga 20 vjet burg per nje krim qe nuk kane bere dhe tani dalin te pafajshem per shkak te zbulimeve me ADN dhe marrin me milliona e milliona dollare, leke qe merren nga ceqet e njerezve te tjere. 

Pra, demokracia ka te mirat dhe te metat e saj, por fatkeqesisht ne USA anet negative ja kane me teper se kaluar aneve pozitive dhe kjo eshte me te vertet per te ardhur keq.

----------


## Borix

> Shoqeria amerikane qe mbahet si shoqeria me demokratike ne bote, si ka mundesi qe ka nje nivel kaq te tmerrshem krimesh, pasi edhe ne statistikat per vrasje ne cdo 100 mije banore amerika mbante vendin e 2-te ne bote pas Rusise?


Niveli i kriminalitetit te nje vendi nuk varet vetem nga sistemi politik perkates, por nga shume faktore te tjere. Meqenese ti e cileson 'cmenduri amerikane', atehere eshte e vendit te behet nje krahasim relativ me sisteme te tjera, ne kohe, per shembull. Marrim sistemin anti-demokratik. Niveli i kriminalitetit ne nje vend jo-demokratik eshte ne shumicen e kohes nje kriminalitet politik, ku "nje vdekje eshte tragjike, per nje milion eshte statistike". Ne kete rast, mund te konstrastojme perqindjen e kriminalitetit sistemor te nje vendi jo-demokratik me ate te nje vendi demokratik. Me ane te kesaj dua te them se nuk perben nje argument logjik (por nje falsitet) cilesimi si "cmenduri amerikane" e nje shifre te tille, duke u ushqyer nga epitezimet negative qe i vendosen sistemeve demokratike. Sigurisht qe statistika 0.75% e amerikaneve te burgosur ne vit eshte me e ulet se sa ndonje perqindje e "cmendurise sovjetike" ne vit.




> Mendoni se demokracia nxit direkt apo indirekt kriminalitetin apo mendoni se demokracia e ul kriminalitetin e nje shoqerie?


Nuk mendoj keshtu. Kriminaliteti eshte pasoje e natyres njerezore, sic ka thene edhe Lombrosa. Krime nuk ka vetem ne vendet demokratike, por ne cdo vend te botes. Krime ka patur historikisht, ne cdo sistem, te cdo vendi te botes. Krimet nuk jane nxitur nga sistemi demokratik e as nga ndonje sistem tjeter, por nga mahnia e qenies njerezore, nga vete natyra e tyre. Asnje sistem nuk eshte themeluar per te nxitur krime, e asnje sistem nuk eshte rezultuar te krijoje efekte kriminale. Por, ortodoksia e sistemeve eshte ndryshe nga ortopraksia e tyre, dhe ti nisesh nga kjo e fundit qe ngre nje pyetje te tille. Sa per pergjigje, por e riperseris se krimi eshte pjese e natyres njerezore.

Se fundi, nuk e di sa e njeh teorine e probabilitetit e te statistikes, por po te jap nje aluzion te rendesishem. Kur perpilohet nje korrelacion midis dy ose me shume variablave dhe nxirret nje shifer ne fund fare qe tregon se sa te korreluara ato variabla jane, atehere ajo shifer nuk do te thote se ato variable _shkaktojne_ njera tjetren. Ajo shifer tregon thjeshte se ato variable kane nje fare nderlidhjeje me njera tjetren. Pra, nese krimi me demokracine kane korrelacion, kjo nuk do te thote se demokracia shkakton krimin (apo anasjelltas). Kjo do te thote se krimi me demokracine mund te kene nje fare korrelacioni, por jo domosdoshmerisht _shkakesi_  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## pryll

po fajet per gjendjen ne cdo vend e ka sistemi politik qe nuk i pergjigjet gjendjes... keshtu qe vijme prape ke fjalet e hyjnjeriut ne fillim te temes, se ne amerike demokracia eshte faktori kryesor ne krim, perderisa ajo qeveris dhe ajo i ka pergjegjesite qe s'e ndalon dot

----------


## Borix

> po fajet per gjendjen ne cdo vend e ka sistemi politik qe nuk i pergjigjet gjendjes... keshtu qe vijme prape ke fjalet e hyjnjeriut ne fillim te temes, se ne amerike demokracia eshte faktor ne krim, perderisa nuk e ndalon dot


Atehere nese themi se cdo sistem ndikon ne kriminalitet, po e mbyllim diskutimin...

----------


## pryll

po deshe mbylle ti, po sistemi politik eshte pergjegjes per cdo gje qe ndodh ne vend. situaten (kulturore, biologjike, etj) e krijon sistemi politik. cdo veprim i sistemit sjell pasoja te mira ose te keqia. cdo gje qe ndodh ne vend eshte pasoje e sistemit qeverises atje, dhe e aftesise se ketij sistemi, dhe menyres se si i trajton problemet dhe normalitetet. pra demokracia ne amerike ka pergjegjesi per kriminalitetin e larte.

pervec nqs do te thush qe ne amerike ka anarki dhe pergjegjesine per situaten e ka individi

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*Me ane te kesaj dua te them se nuk perben nje argument logjik (por nje falsitet) cilesimi si "cmenduri amerikane" e nje shifre te tille,*

Faktikisht cmenduria amerikane eshte e qarte pasi kriminaliteti eshte shume me i larte se cdo vend i botes,sipas statistikave,statistika ne te cilat perfshihet cdo vend i botes,diktatorial demokratik apo autokratik....
Nuk kam pse te kapem pas nje dukurie te se shkuares per te bere krahasimin,sic ben ti,krahasimi behet me boten aktuale te shek 21.....

*Kriminaliteti eshte pasoje e natyres njerezore, sic ka thene edhe Lombrosa. Krime nuk ka vetem ne vendet demokratike, por ne cdo vend te botes. Krime ka patur historikisht, ne cdo sistem, te cdo vendi te botes* 

Sigurisht,por pyetja eshte e qarte,a e nxit direkt apo indirekt krimin dhe jo a eshte demokracia   sistem qe krijon krimin... dihet qe krimi ka lindur me njeriun....

*nese krimi me demokracine kane korrelacion, kjo nuk do te thote se demokracia shkakton krimin (apo anasjelltas). Kjo do te thote se krimi me demokracine mund te kene nje fare korrelacioni, por jo domosdoshmerisht shkakesi .*

Kjo faktikisht eshte ajo qe me mundon prandaj dhe e hapa kete teme... Shpesh degjohet qe duhet bere krahasimi me ameriken meqe eshte vendi me demokratik ne bote...Fatkeqesisht Amerika eshte ne nje nivel per ti qare hallin,pasi duket qe eshte vendi me me shume kriminalitet ne Bote... 
Sigurisht qe ka shume arsye ,si racat e ndryshme,melting poti,emigracioni,mungese traditash etj,por po njesoj si amerika jane gati te gjitha vendet ameriko-latine dhe nuk krahasohen me ameriken ....
Ato biles kane nje demokraci te brishte apo jane gjysem-autokratike....

Si shpjegohet atehere?
Personalisht me duket logjike qe dicka nuk shkon ne sistemin demokratik amerikan,pasi vendi me demokratik i botes nuk mund ti lejoje vetes shifra si ne shqiperine e 1997-s,pra te nje vendi anarkik...

----------


## Borix

Edhe une nuk jam per krahasime subjektive me Ameriken apo me ndonje shtet tjeter. Nganjehere, politikanet tane e marrin Perendimin si pike reference ne baze interesi. Por, nuk bejne te kunderten atehere kur duhet kritikuar, per shembull, raporti i kriminalitetit. Gjithesesi, nuk e kam fjalen ketu. Fjalen e kam aty qe jo vetem SHBA, por edhe vendet e tjera demokratike kane kriminalitet...





> Personalisht me duket logjike qe dicka nuk shkon ne sistemin demokratik amerikan,pasi vendi me demokratik i botes nuk mund ti lejoje vetes shifra si ne shqiperine e 1997-s,pra te nje vendi anarkik...


Pyetja ne teme eshte per ndikimin e demokracise ne pergjithesi. Per sa i perket ketij ne Amerike, ka statistika ndryshe nga vendet demokratike ne G7, le te themi. Por, ajo ku dua te dale une eshte se vertet ka nje korrelacion midis kriminalitetit te nje vendi dhe sistemit te atij vendi (sistemi demokratik) dhe sigurisht une mendoj se eshte nje ndikim negativ, por nuk shoh shkak, thjesht korrelacion. Neser mund te zbulohet nje shkak. Atehehere, do na duhet te gjejme nje sistem me te mire.

----------


## pryll

megjithate sic e keni bo rremuje ne tema te tjera, demokracia ngelet term pa perkufizim. e kane thene dhe te tjere qe vec atyre sistemeve qe e marrin pushtetin me puc, pjesa tjeter jane gjithmone teorikisht te zgjedhura nga populli, keshtu qe dhe kur nje sistem autarkik (ne dallim nga oligarkik poliarkik dhe anarkik) zgjidhet nga populli, prape demokraci quhet... termi demokraci ne vetvete nuk sqaron asgje. amerika eshte demokraci, po demokraci eshte dhe kuba, dhe demokraci eshte dhe suedia, lol. te treja per nga struktura e qeverisjes jane oligarki.

per nga vlerat dhe synimet (pra ky eshte aktualisht sistemi) amerika eshte plutokraci (vlere ka parja dhe tregtia), kuba eshte komunizem (vlere ka bashkesia heterogjene popullore), suedia eshte nacional-socializem (vlere ka shoqeria e kombit suedez dhe vlerat qe ky perqafon). amerika ne ket rast eshte sistem qe ka synim qendror dhe  baze ekskluzive paren dhe tregtine. 

kuba rro me idete e marksit per te kontrollu mishmashin biologjik qe ka nen zgjedhe

suedia dhe skandinavet ne pergjithesi jane shtete homogjene kombetare dhe shoqerore. ato punojne per kombin e vet dhe per shoqerine e vet, pra jane ne nacionalsocializem ne pergjithesi liberal :d

----------


## pryll

kshu qe ideja eshte se pa sqaru ca eshte demokracia aty ke tema e posacme, keto temat qe hapen ktu s'dalin me asi ven haha

----------


## proscriptor

> suedia dhe skandinavet ne pergjithesi jane shtete homogjene kombetare dhe shoqerore. ato punojne per kombin e vet dhe per shoqerine e vet, pra jane ne nacionalsocializem ne pergjithesi liberal :d


me e theksume te Norvegjia, qe s'eshte as anetare e Komunizmitetit Evropian. po dhe keto do degradojne me kalimin e kohes nese vazhdojne te zbatojne ne shkalle te plote vlerat gay te okb-se, duke mor "emigrante" ne emer te te drejtave te njeriut, duke respektu "mendimin ndryshe" qe dmth me u kthy ne disfunksional, etj. etj. duke i thene mirupafshim arritjeve te tyre kombetare

----------


## maryp

ka demokraci e demokrazi...jane amerikanet qe e mbajne veten per vendin me demokratik ne bote por kjo nuk do te thote qe ata jene ne te vertete.amerika ka nje demokrazi pak te vecante..eshte demokrate kur i intereson ...menyra se si ata kane zgjidhur te jetojne demokrazine eshte menyre e gabuar,nuk mund te lejosh mbajtjen e armeve te gjithe popullit sepse eshte normale qe kur ke arme eshte me e lehte te veprosh...por le te themi ate qe eshte..shtetit amerikan i intereson qe te mbijetoje kriminaliteti sepse ne kete menyre njerezit nuk kane mendje te ndjekin me me mendje te hapur krimet qe ata bejne neper bote...

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ceshtja ne fakt eshte shume e koklavitur... Demokracite perendimore kane nje sistem drejtesie dhe popullsi te heterogjenitetit te ndryshem... Kudo ne europe po shtohen krimet,ketu ne itali ekziston ideja se kriminaliteti eshte shtuar ndjeshem pas dyndjes se emigranteve 20 vjetet e fundit....

Vendet skandinave faktikisht mbajne ende shtetin kombetar si baze edhe pse jane ne komunitetin europian..Te marresh dokumenta atje me thone qe eshte e pamundur,vetem me azil politik mund te behen....

Nese stanjacioni ekonomik mbare europian apo renia e lehte por e vazhdueshme ekonomike si ne rastin e italise,kane nxitur disi edhe kriminalitetin ne amerike dicka e tille nuk ekziston pasi amerika rritet vazhdimisht edhe pse me pak,por rritet....

Pra mund te themi se shkaqet jane te ndryshme ,diku ndikon nje faktor diku nje tjeter,por strumbullari duket sikur eshte paaftesia e legjislacioneve te shteteve demokratike per te perballuar krimin...
Ne Suedi qe xfiles e ka aq fiksim(personalisht sdo jetoja asnje dite se as per turizem nuk ja vlen) nga goca suedeze kam degjuar se atje ekziston nje sistem kontrollues i cuditshem...Fqinji nese veren se nje prej fqinjeve ka blere dicka jashte mundesise reale te punes qe ben,atehere denoncon faktin ne polici... Kjo mu duk e tmerrshme per nje vend ku propogandohen te drejtat e njeriut,po nejse...

Nese sistemi shpesh nuk eshte eficent ashtu sikurse edhe duket ,te pakten ne itali e shoh vete ne amerike e thone statistikat atehere lidhja demokraci perendimore-nxitje e krimit individual behet e besueshme....
Ndonjehere marrja e masave te forta bie ndesh me te drejtat e njeriut qe propogandohen si baza e demokracise....
Ky sistem demokratik mbase eshte duke u vjetruar,pasi nuk duket te jete ne gjendje te marre masa te forta te efektshme pikerisht sepse zbatimi i ketyre masave bie ndesh me parimet e saj baze.... Normalisht kriminaliteti i mban rrenjet e thella dhe forcohet ...

Personalisht me ka bere pershtypje ne punen qe bej,kur me pyesin klientet italiane nese eshte e sigurte zona? Po flasim per qendren historike te Romes ku ndodhet Senati e Kryeministria ?!!!!!!

Po njesoj degjohet se ne amerike behen ligje qe shkelin privacy e njerezve....Kudo ne europe kane mbire telekamerat rrugeve ne supermarkete,restorante etj si kerpudhat pas shiut...

Ka nje lidhje per mendimin tim e mbase nuk eshte e qarte,por qe demokracia ul kriminalitetin privat do e perjashtoja kategorikisht ashtu sikunder kushdo ne kete teme.....

----------


## goldian

> varet se si menaxhohet kjo demokraci !!!edhe ne vendet skandinave demokraci eshte por ama jane me pak banore plus qe me thene te drejten mua me ngjan sikur funksionon me mire demokracia !!! e kam fjalen per suedi danimarke norvegji !!! nuk e di sa i sakte jam por kshu me ngjan mua !!!


ato jane verte ajka e europes
une enderroj te jetoj atje

----------

